# Bonus Fortune Cookies from Villagers??



## LunarMako (May 27, 2018)

So I have noticed in the list of prizes I get for given villagers something, a "Timmy's Fortune Cookie Bonus" is included there. But I don't see that I actually get a fortune cookie or don't even have an extra one I can pay for. Anyone know what the use of this is?


----------



## Laudine (May 27, 2018)

The tab is somewhat hidden, but you can eat them here


----------



## LunarMako (May 27, 2018)

Laudine said:


> The tab is somewhat hidden, but you can eat them here



Thank you! I opened my items but I didn't even look at that tab. Haha. DUH. I have 6 cookies waiting for me.


----------

